# 5x5x5 - June 17 - June 25, 2006



## dougreed (Jun 17, 2006)

1. D2 U2 l' U' L' u' b2 L' F2 b d2 U2 l r U' F f2 U2 B2 l D' F2 B U r2 D2 L2 D f2 l' F' f R d2 r' D' f' R' f2 D2 b2 U' B2 l d L f u2 B' U2 F2 D B2 u R' f r f2 B2 R'

2. D2 R l F' B U2 b D' f' U2 u2 b l' F f2 r2 B l r2 d' u2 R r2 f2 b r R' F U' d' l2 R2 U' f2 l R' f2 d' l' f2 B' l U2 R2 f F' l2 d2 L2 b D R d' l U F' D d2 f' B

3. l' D u' l2 U2 b2 R f F L' B' b U2 d2 B' u2 B F' R' l U' B l R U b l' F2 L R2 B d2 b L B f2 U' D B b U f2 u2 r D2 B2 f' L' D2 f2 l2 u2 b L' r2 f F2 D2 U l2

4. F B l2 R f2 L' U' B' D' f' L2 l2 b U' F2 u2 b B d' U' B' u' U' f U2 L2 l2 u2 b u' D B' R2 u2 D2 f L' b2 L b U2 r2 D d' B D2 f2 D2 f2 d' r D2 L F' l' d u r d U2

5. D2 R' U D' r l' F2 f2 r' b R' u2 r2 U' L' U b2 l B' u' d l u2 l2 f b r' B R' B' D2 R2 l2 f l' D2 R2 l' F2 b l U2 b l' f2 R u' L2 u2 l2 D2 l' d u F d' b R' U u'


----------



## pjk (Jun 22, 2006)

I did 3 solves, first 3 scammbles:
Average: About 10 Minutes
11:03.xx 9:39.xx 12:57.xx


----------



## nascarjon (Jun 25, 2006)

Jon Morris

2:36.61

2:37.80, 2:35.05, (3:26.71), 2:38.97, (2:23.16)

This is average.


----------



## mmwfung (Jun 25, 2006)

Average: 2:20.55
Times: (2:03.61) 2:15.46 (DNF) 2:39.78 2:06.42

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. The DNF was because the timer didn't start (again), I think it would have been a sub 2:10 solve. And during the 2:39 I couldn't concentrate because of that incident. 

Michael Fung


----------

